# Shows & Events Calendar at AOS website



## mormodes (Dec 13, 2013)

Not to sound like an AOS supporter, but the AOS has improved its web page search for orchid shows and events - at least the ones the AOS knows about. And so far it's for the Spring stuff, they are adding info for later in the year later. Since its the AOS site it is America centric, sorry about that, but it does list Latin American an Asian shows the AOS participates in judging.

You can find it at the upper right hand side of the home page (http://www.aos.org). The tab is titled 'Events and News'. Choose 'Events' and it brings up options to choose shows, monthly judgings at centers, and other stuff. But the reason why I'm posting is because you can organize the data on a calendar, too, not just the huge long list of events that's first generated when you click on the tab. You can click on any event to get addresses and contact info for the event.

Anyway, I thought it was kinda neat. I don't think you have to be a member n order to access the info either.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm a supporter, but thanks.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm glad things are improving on the site. It was a mess for awhile.


----------



## eaborne (Dec 13, 2013)

I am an AOS member as well and have found it much improved lately.


----------



## AdamD (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm also a fan and supporter and the new orchid plus search tool (AQ+ revamped) is awesome. It updates fairly regularly. The only thing I would change is I would like to see provisional awards. It's a nice way to check people on eBay. Sometimes sellers like to try to sell divisions of awarded plants that don't exist, or are provisional awards that haven't been paid yet. It's hard to differentiate the two. Luckily most judging sites have their own website now.


----------

